# TBT BANK, 100 TBT= 2.5 million bells and Full SETS: 7-11, Weeding and more (OFFLINE)



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Hey there, im trading your TBT bells for in-game bells

*For each 100 TBT bells i will pay 2,500,000 bells!
*
All trades will be in your town so i can go to the bank and drop the money
If u want to use the retail method , please set your prices at 800k in retail 

*All trades will take place in your town*

*Please rate this thread*

*SETS*

Full 7-11 set = 350 tbt OUT OF STOCK
Full slopy set = 350 tbt OUT OF STOCK
Full weeding day set = 350 tbt 3 in stock
Full Golden tools set = 350 tbt 2 in stock
Full mermaid set = 350 tbt OUT OF STOCK


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 4, 2014)

Wait how did you get so many bells?


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

It's called "Saving up"


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> Wait how did you get so many bells?


Stalk Market, and im actually gonna sell more than 15 mil


----------



## FireNinja1 (Feb 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Stalk Market and its not that much, like 15 mil... So yeah


I consider 1m to be a lot... ._.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

I had a 601 turnip price and posted on reddit (im new to this forum) and got lots of tips


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 4, 2014)

I am talking about TBT bells


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

....You're asking how he got so many TBT bells? He has a little over 1,000. He's looking to buy some because he doesn't have that many.


----------



## Byngo (Feb 4, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> I am talking about TBT bells



I think when you first join, you receive w/e amount of bells to start out with. Plus s/he has 18 posts, which added a little more to their bell count~


----------



## Flop (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah, I remember getting 3 (I think) "Welcome!" TBT bell gifts. I think they were around 300 bells each


----------



## JoJoCan (Feb 4, 2014)

WOW i have never spent any and i only have 900 (+ A Few More 15?)


----------



## Beary (Feb 4, 2014)

JoJo Man said:


> WOW i have never spent any and i only have 900 (+ A Few More 15?)



The longer your posts are, the more bells you get from each of them.
Your posts are usually short, so that is probably why.


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Feb 4, 2014)

Can I sell 300 TBT?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Jreesecup99 said:


> Can I sell 300 TBT?


Sure ill add you, in your town?


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Feb 4, 2014)

Uhh I'll do yours it counts towards the 100 You Need!!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Jreesecup99 said:


> Uhh I'll do yours it counts towards the 100 You Need!!


What you mean? Can you open your gates?


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Feb 4, 2014)

Ya

- - - Post Merge - - -

Open

- - - Post Merge - - -

No running I repeat no running!!!


----------



## Camomile (Feb 4, 2014)

For 800k? I'll take one please.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Camomile said:


> For 800k? I'll take one please.


Sure! I will add you, open your gates


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 4, 2014)

I will sell you 300.  My town, if you don't mind. Also, how do I send you the TBT bells?


----------



## Camomile (Feb 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure! I will add you, open your gates



And gates are open, finally got the TBT bells sent, was having a little trouble making it go through.

- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> I will sell you 300.  My town, if you don't mind. Also, how do I send you the TBT bells?



Right about the big "Bell Tree Forums" logo there is a small list of options, look at the end and see "Currency"? click that and change the "give" to the user you wish to send it to, also set the amount.


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 4, 2014)

Camomile said:


> Right about the big "Bell Tree Forums" logo there is a small list of options, look at the end and see "Currency"? click that and change the "give" to the user you wish to send it to, also set the amount.


Thank you.


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 4, 2014)

I can give you 900 bells . If I give you that much, I'd get 7,200,000 game bells, right?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> I will sell you 300.  My town, if you don't mind. Also, how do I send you the TBT bells?


Sure! Here's a guide http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?120510-The-Bell-System-Sending-Bells-to-Another-User


----------



## lilylily (Feb 4, 2014)

would you like my 100? i realize it's not much but i'm not going to use them anyway, so...


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 4, 2014)

ok, I will send them and then add you, lmk when you are ready and I will open my gates (town is Indie)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Domowithamustache said:


> I can give you 900 bells . If I give you that much, I'd get 7,200,000 game bells, right?



Yes


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 4, 2014)

Alright. Added you. I'll transfer you the bells then open my gates


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

lilylily said:


> would you like my 100? i realize it's not much but i'm not going to use them anyway, so...



Yes


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 4, 2014)

Gates are open


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 4, 2014)

my gates are open too, but take your time, no big rush


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Be patient ill be there


----------



## JellyDitto (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm gonna close and reopen my gates real quick


----------



## lilylily (Feb 4, 2014)

i'll send you my bells now - would you shoot me a pm when you're ready? then i'll open my gates.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

lilylily said:


> i'll send you my bells now - would you shoot me a pm when you're ready? then i'll open my gates.



Ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



plastercannon said:


> my gates are open too, but take your time, no big rush



Open your gates please


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 4, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Open your gates please


They are open... i will close and reopen. Sorry!


----------



## Jaze (Feb 4, 2014)

are you still buying tbt bells? i have some i'd like to get rid of.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaze said:


> are you still buying tbt bells? i have some i'd like to get rid of.



Yes


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 4, 2014)

I can sell ya 300 TBT bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Jakerz said:


> I can sell ya 300 TBT bells



Ok!


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 4, 2014)

So that would be 2.4 mill right? and just let me know when i can come over or if you want to do it at my town?


----------



## Jaze (Feb 4, 2014)

okay added your fc. whose town are we doing this at?


----------



## Jakerz (Feb 4, 2014)

I actually got to go but if you are on later I can sell them to ya


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 4, 2014)

Jaze said:


> okay added your fc. whose town are we doing this at?



Hi, at your can you open your gates?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jakerz said:


> I actually got to go but if you are on later I can sell them to ya



Yes


----------



## Jaze (Feb 4, 2014)

gate's open c:


----------



## Kammeh (Feb 5, 2014)

Can I sell you 700 tbt bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

Kammeh said:


> Can I sell you 700 tbt bells?



Yes


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

I will sell you 100?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> I will sell you 100?



Ok


----------



## plastercannon (Feb 5, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok



Sending it now and adding you


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

plastercannon said:


> Sending it now and adding you



Ok open gates


----------



## courtky (Feb 5, 2014)

You still buying?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

courtky said:


> You still buying?



Yes


----------



## courtky (Feb 5, 2014)

I'll sell you 600.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 5, 2014)

courtky said:


> I'll sell you 600.



Ok, add me and open your gates


----------



## courtky (Feb 5, 2014)

Gate's open.


----------



## mayorhyuna (Feb 5, 2014)

could i give you 40 for a 350k. ?


----------



## caterpie (Feb 5, 2014)

are you still buying? I could sell you 400


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 6, 2014)

I can sell you 500 tbt~


----------



## Noir (Feb 6, 2014)

Ohhh. I want to sell my tbt bells. I think I have 900 I can give? ;-; Pleeaaaseee?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

Noir said:


> Ohhh. I want to sell my tbt bells. I think I have 900 I can give? ;-; Pleeaaaseee?


Sure , ?in your town?,add me  and open your gates


----------



## Noir (Feb 6, 2014)

Yes, in my town. I shall add you! THANK YOU SO MUCH. <3

and it be about 720,000,000 I believe. For 900? 800k right?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

[Q


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 6, 2014)

Next will be me? LOL I have 500 to let go =x


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

Noir said:


> Yes, in my town. I shall add you! THANK YOU SO MUCH. <3
> 
> and it be about 720,000,000 I believe. For 900? 800k right?


Lol,no your multiplicating 900x800,000 it is 9 x 800,000 so it is 7,200,000

- - - Post Merge - - -



sn0wxyuki said:


> Next will be me? LOL I have 500 to let go =x


Yes,add me


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 6, 2014)

Okie^^ I will send and add you~


----------



## Noir (Feb 6, 2014)

OOPS. Sorry. LOL. I suck with math. No wonder why I always got a B in it. XD


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 6, 2014)

gate open~


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

sn0wxyuki said:


> gate open~


Ok,i will be there in a moment

- - - Post Merge - - -



sn0wxyuki said:


> gate open~



Please open your gates


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Feb 6, 2014)

O.O not showing? I re open them~


----------



## mogyay (Feb 6, 2014)

hello, if you're still offering this deal i'd like to sell 400~ i'll be on all day so i'll keep a look out on this thread, thank you!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

Online!


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 6, 2014)

I can sell 200 TBT right now.


----------



## Mary (Feb 6, 2014)

I can sell 100 if you're interested.


----------



## mayorhyuna (Feb 6, 2014)

i can sell 200 as well .


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I can sell 200 TBT right now.



Sorry was afk, im available now


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

How long are you going to be buying bells?  c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> How long are you going to be buying bells?  c:


1000 more maybe xD, i dont really need ingame bells


----------



## Flop (Feb 6, 2014)

Tell me about it. I have over 250 million, and I don't know what to do with my life XD


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Tell me about it. I have over 250 million, and I don't know what to do with my life XD



Hahaha


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 6, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sorry was afk, im available now



Let me add you. Would you like to do this in my town?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 6, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> Let me add you. Would you like to do this in my town?



Yes, add me and open your gates


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 6, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, add me and open your gates



Mkay. Give me a sec.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gate is open.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Feb 6, 2014)

I might sell more later. But thank you! I just payed off my loan.


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 6, 2014)

Are you still buying?  I have 500 TBT bells I can sell you.  My FC would be for Chambers 0473-7795-8657.

I have to log off for now, but please VM or PM me if you want to buy.  I'm very interesting in selling.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Are you still buying?  I have 500 TBT bells I can sell you.  My FC would be for Chambers 0473-7795-8657.
> 
> I have to log off for now, but please VM or PM me if you want to buy.  I'm very interesting in selling.



I pm'd you


----------



## Ankhes (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh, should I come to your town?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> Oh, should I come to your town?



Your town, coming


----------



## TrinaAitch (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you still buying?  I have 900 bells to sell.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

TrinaAitch said:


> Are you still buying?


Yes


----------



## TrinaAitch (Feb 7, 2014)

How much are you interested in buying?  Either town for trading is fine with me.


----------



## baroqueout (Feb 7, 2014)

If you're still doing this, I can sell you 150TBT? That'd be 1.2 mil.


----------



## Adhara (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you still looking to buy? I could sell you 950, which would be 7,600,000 in game


----------



## PurplPanda (Feb 7, 2014)

Can I give you 50 TBT for 400k?


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Feb 7, 2014)

Can I sell 400 TBT??


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Pm'd you guys


----------



## Adore (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm willing to sell 900 tbt bells for you ;o costing a total of 7.2 million bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Adore said:


> I'm willing to sell 900 tbt bells for you ;o costing a total of 7.2 million bells


Sure, add me and open your gates


----------



## Adore (Feb 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure, add me and open your gates



Alright added you~ I'll be opening my gates soon.
Shall I go first or do you want to?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm now open


----------



## parara (Feb 7, 2014)

Also willing to sell 700 TBT bells, if you're still interested!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Adore said:


> Alright added you~ I'll be opening my gates soon.
> Shall I go first or do you want to?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



be there in a moment

- - - Post Merge - - -



parara said:


> Also willing to sell 700 TBT bells, if you're still interested!



yes


----------



## parara (Feb 7, 2014)

Adding you and opening gate~ Mayor Saskia, town name Alderaan!


----------



## Haven (Feb 7, 2014)

Are you still looking for more? I can sell up to 1200.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 7, 2014)

Haven said:


> Are you still looking for more? I can sell up to 1200.



Yes


----------



## Haven (Feb 7, 2014)

Great, thanks! I will add you and open my gate for you to come when you're done with the others. 1200 should be 9.6 mill.


----------



## olololololol (Feb 7, 2014)

Can i buy?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

They're buying, not selling.


----------



## olololololol (Feb 7, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> They're buying, not selling.



Oh, how do u get bells then?


----------



## Flop (Feb 7, 2014)

Over the next couple days, you should get "Welcome" messages for 300 TBT bells. You can earn messages my posting replies to threads or buying them from other players. Or you can sell in-game items for TBT bells. If you have any further questions, please PM me, because we shouldn't be spamming this thread ^~^


----------



## cuhrissy (Feb 8, 2014)

I have 400 I can part with. 
if you're still buying!


----------



## Nkosazana (Feb 8, 2014)

I can part with 200 if your interested?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 9, 2014)

online


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 9, 2014)

Are you still buying them? Cuz I don't even know how I got these or intend to use them :/


----------



## cloverette (Feb 9, 2014)

100 for 800k, will you do 50 for 400k?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 10, 2014)

sure


----------



## cloverette (Feb 11, 2014)

when can you trade? :^)


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 11, 2014)

I'll trade you 100 if you still want them


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## IrishMike15 (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm willing to part with 4-500 if you'd like.


----------



## MssR1 (Feb 12, 2014)

Are you still looking for TBT bells? If so how many would you like? I have around 900 i think
-- ah, 999 i see ^^

-- one more edit, could you PM me, will be stalking the villager thread as well


----------



## Joonbug (Feb 12, 2014)

or 200 now i guess

*still wanting to sell 200tbt   2/17*


----------



## courtky (Feb 14, 2014)

I wanna sell 400 to you, whenever you're available.


----------



## toastia (Feb 14, 2014)

I will sell 400 TBT bells.


----------



## Hedgietto (Feb 15, 2014)

I will sell 600.


----------



## Sunsu (Feb 15, 2014)

I could part with 500 TBT, PM me if you're interested.


----------



## proddc (Feb 17, 2014)

are you still buying?! i have 100


----------



## kasane (Feb 17, 2014)

If you're still needing them I can sell 400 
They're in my ABD right now


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 21, 2014)

Online


----------



## heirabbit (Feb 21, 2014)

May I sell you 1100 TBTbells for 8.8mil!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 21, 2014)

Sure add me and open your gates


----------



## heirabbit (Feb 21, 2014)

I've added you and replied to your pm!~


----------



## fatmasterson (Feb 22, 2014)

Is this service still up? o u o"


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

fatmasterson said:


> Is this service still up? o u o"



yes


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

Heya, just wondering if you're still interested in my trade?
(Most of my TBT Bells are in the ABD if you're wondering)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> Heya, just wondering if you're still interested in my trade?
> (Most of my TBT Bells are in the ABD if you're wondering)



yes i do, im completing 2 right now, can you post how much u want?


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> yes i do, im completing 2 right now, can you post how much u want?



400 TBT bells, so that means 3.2mil?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

KitsuneNikki said:


> 400 TBT bells, so that means 3.2mil?



Yes


----------



## kasane (Feb 22, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes



Alrighty, when would you like to trade? c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

add me, ill pm you in about 15 mins


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 22, 2014)

Hello, i've sent you 500 tbt bells and gates open~


----------



## Twilight (Feb 22, 2014)

I'll be able to trade 400! Should I PM you? c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

Twilight said:


> I'll be able to trade 100! Should I PM you? c:


Add me, i will pm you


----------



## Twilight (Feb 22, 2014)

OK :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 22, 2014)

I have 1,150 you can have c: So that's 9,200,000 correct? c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 22, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I have 1,150 you can have c: So that's 9,200,000 correct? c:



Yes, add me and i will pm you


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 22, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, add me and i will pm you



Okay c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

online


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 24, 2014)

I have another 100 you can have Shiny c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I have another 100 you can have Shiny c:


Sure thing, i thin i already added you, pm me when you open your gates!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 24, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure thing, i thin i already added you, pm me when you open your gates!



Added and I PMed you c:


----------



## a potato (Feb 24, 2014)

May I buy 1000? ;-;


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

a potato said:


> May I buy 1000? ;-;


Yes, add me and open your gates

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait, you want to buy tbt bells?


----------



## a potato (Feb 24, 2014)

Ah, yes. I'm not available now though. >.<


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

a potato said:


> Ah, yes. I'm not available now though. >.<



No, im selling in game bells, sorry


----------



## Lotte (Feb 24, 2014)

I'll sell you 200 TBT


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I'll sell you 200 TBT



Sure, add me


----------



## Lotte (Feb 24, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure, add me



I added you c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

Lotte said:


> I added you c:



ok open your gates


----------



## Lotte (Feb 24, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> ok open your gates



Opened


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 24, 2014)

online


----------



## Tobia (Feb 24, 2014)

I have 200 tbts to sell


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 24, 2014)

Can I sell 800?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 25, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Can I sell 800?


Yes, add me


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 25, 2014)

Okay added you


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 25, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Okay added you



Ok open your gates!


----------



## Bunnii (Feb 25, 2014)

Gates are open!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 25, 2014)

Tobia said:


> I have 200 tbts to sell



Yes


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 25, 2014)

Online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

online


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 26, 2014)

I have 200 tbts for sale


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaitrock said:


> I have 200 tbts for sale


Sure, add me


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure, add me



Ok


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaitrock said:


> Ok



open your gates


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> open your gates



Ok! Sending you your bells now


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

Kaitrock said:


> Ok! Sending you your bells now



Thank you, open


----------



## Kaitrock (Feb 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Thank you, open



they're open


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2014)

300 tbt bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 26, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> 300 tbt bells?



Sure


----------



## CR33P (Feb 26, 2014)

added, sending your bells.

- - - Post Merge - - -

gates opened


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 27, 2014)

online


----------



## Nieve (Feb 27, 2014)

Hello! I can sell you 800 TBT bells.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 27, 2014)

I'll sell you 900 TBT bells. ^-^


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 27, 2014)

Nieve said:


> Hello! I can sell you 800 TBT bells.



Yes, sure, add me

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACupOfTea said:


> I'll sell you 900 TBT bells. ^-^



Yes, sure, add me


----------



## Nieve (Feb 27, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, sure, add me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I added you.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 27, 2014)

please open gates


----------



## Nieve (Feb 27, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> please open gates



Gates are opened. =)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

online


----------



## misscarol (Feb 28, 2014)

I can sell 600 if you'd like!


----------



## Crashing Waves (Feb 28, 2014)

How many bells could I get for 500 tbt bells?


----------



## Flop (Feb 28, 2014)

4 million.


----------



## Crashing Waves (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok, just outta interest, incase someone DOES but my sweets set!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

Cherrilover said:


> Ok, just outta interest, incase someone DOES but my sweets set!



What you mean?


----------



## harime (Feb 28, 2014)

I sent a PM ^^


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

harime said:


> I sent a PM ^^



Thank you!


----------



## dreamysnowx (Feb 28, 2014)

I have 600 more TBT bells to sell ^~^ Visitor message me if interested c:x


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 28, 2014)

I'd like to sell 100 TBT bells.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> I'd like to sell 100 TBT bells.



Sure, add me


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 28, 2014)

Added.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

Goldenapple said:


> Added.


 ok open your gates


----------



## Goldenapple (Feb 28, 2014)

Open.


----------



## kittenlover06 (Feb 28, 2014)

I can sell 800 (mostly all) of my tbt bells someone was supposed to buy them from me but they arent replying ;-;


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

kittenlover06 said:


> I can sell 800 (mostly all) of my tbt bells someone was supposed to buy them from me but they arent replying ;-;


sure


----------



## kittenlover06 (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok I added you! I'll let you know when my gate is open.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

kittenlover06 said:


> Ok I added you! I'll let you know when my gate is open.


Ok


----------



## kittenlover06 (Feb 28, 2014)

My gate is open. Sorry about the wait >.<


----------



## ShinySandwich (Feb 28, 2014)

kittenlover06 said:


> My gate is open. Sorry about the wait >.<



ok


----------



## Pusheen (Feb 28, 2014)

you were selling me the tbt bells then say you couldnt because i was late and now your late, how does that make any sense?


----------



## CR33P (Mar 1, 2014)

i'll sell you 100?


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 1, 2014)

1.4k tbt bells for 11mil?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 4, 2014)

lol. Is it 800 or 550k?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> lol. Is it 800 or 550k?


550 xD


----------



## PrayingMantis10 (Mar 4, 2014)

Cool. the power of editing  but is it 500k or 550k?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Cool. the power of editing  but is it 500k or 550k?



hahaha 550k


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

online


----------



## Aesthetic (Mar 4, 2014)

ignore me
I'm not important
just a figment
of
your
imagination
bump


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 4, 2014)

I can sell 300 TBT for 1.8 mil? Please PM me if so.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 4, 2014)

I have some more for you c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 4, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I have some more for you c:



Sure!


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Mar 5, 2014)

Hi! I'd like to sell 1.8 mil for 300 TBT 
EDIT: Oh wait, I have this backwards and this is a tbt to bells only bank? Sorry, ignore me!


----------



## CR33P (Mar 6, 2014)

aw man the rate lowered qq


----------



## Sholee (Mar 7, 2014)

Its back to 800k per 100 tbt again?


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

Sholee said:


> Its back to 800k per 100 tbt again?



this. i still have mine at 600k/100tbt...


----------



## Strawbswild (Mar 7, 2014)

Hi I have 1400 tbt bells that I want to sell, would you be interested?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> this. i still have mine at 600k/100tbt...



Hey, i never saw you guys change it to 495k as we agree'
Im sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> Its back to 800k per 100 tbt again?


Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



Strawbswild said:


> Hi I have 1400 tbt bells that I want to sell, would you be interested?



I am breeding a pokemon, but i can in about 30 mins, pm me


----------



## Strawbswild (Mar 7, 2014)

Okay!


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 7, 2014)

I'll give you 400 bells


----------



## jokimori (Mar 7, 2014)

hi, i would like to sell 100 bells c:


----------



## Flop (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> this. i still have mine at 600k/100tbt...



This.


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

Well we certainly didn't agree on 800k/100tbt.


----------



## Chatpelier (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd like to trade 200 TBT Bells


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 7, 2014)

Will you be on in a couple of hours? I'd love to sell some TBT bells to ya.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

online


----------



## MiloticTrainer8 (Mar 7, 2014)

ill give you 200 for 1.6 mil


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> online



Right when can we do 400=3.2 ?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

MiloticTrainer8 said:


> ill give you 200 for 1.6 mil



add me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Right when can we do 400=3.2 ?



add me


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> add me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Done


----------



## MiloticTrainer8 (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> add me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



added


----------



## mob (Mar 7, 2014)

How much for all mine?


----------



## MiloticTrainer8 (Mar 7, 2014)

gamzee said:


> How much for all mine?



around like 52 million, maybe another 0


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

gamzee said:


> How much for all mine?



48 million *_*

- - - Post Merge - - -

for 6000

- - - Post Merge - - -



MiloticTrainer8 said:


> added



open gates

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gizmodo said:


> Right when can we do 400=3.2 ?



open gates


----------



## Gizmodo (Mar 7, 2014)

Ill open my gates now?
ill transfer the bells when you drop all the bells, but before you leave my town so you can be sure

- - - Post Merge - - -

My gates are open c:


----------



## IrishMike15 (Mar 7, 2014)

I would like to go with 1000 of mine.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

IrishMike15 said:


> I would like to go with 1000 of mine.



Add me


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> Well we certainly didn't agree on 800k/100tbt.



It doesn't matter what "was agreed on". In the real economy it's illegal to create a monopoly, (even though that's not the point). The point is the concept of free market. As many mods said people can put their prices at whatever they please. Tomorrow I could open a shop asking to buy for 100/100tbt and people would look at me crazy for it, but at the same time someone could be buying for 1000/100 and at most bat an eye. Unfortunately if you want to out-buy your competitor you raise your buying price. Or keep it where you have it. Eventually this person will be full on tbt and drop out of the buying market- then people are left with your price and you'll be just doing fine on business. The point is- it's not right to harass someone just because they want to set a higher price.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Also I'd like to sell you 400 if you'd take it. ​


----------



## KermitTea (Mar 7, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> It doesn't matter what "was agreed on". In the real economy it's illegal to create a monopoly, (even though that's not the point). The point is the concept of free market. As many mods said people can put their prices at whatever they please. Tomorrow I could open a shop asking to buy for 100/100tbt and people would look at me crazy for it, but at the same time someone could be buying for 1000/100 and at most bat an eye. Unfortunately if you want to out-buy your competitor you raise your buying price. Or keep it where you have it. Eventually this person will be full on tbt and drop out of the buying market- then people are left with your price and you'll be just doing fine on business. The point is- it's not right to harass someone just because they want to set a higher price.​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I'd like to sell you 400 if you'd take it. ​



I completely agree with you, however I was given heat by several TBT bell buyers to lower my price (900k/100tbt). Flop gave a proposition to us and we pretty much sort of agreed. I just find it unfair that when I raise my price, everyone gets mad?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> I completely agree with you, however I was given heat by several TBT bell buyers to lower my price (900k/100tbt). Flop gave a proposition to us and we pretty much sort of agreed. I just find it unfair that when I raise my price, everyone gets mad?



I am going to set the price to 495k tomorrow, but come on, this guy flop wouldnt even post its price, he asked people to pm him to ask for the price, God knows if he actually change the price, and yeah i agree the tbt bells are too expensive, sorry again


----------



## Chatpelier (Mar 7, 2014)

I'd like to change 200 for 1.6M. I'm adding you.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> I completely agree with you, however I was given heat by several TBT bell buyers to lower my price (900k/100tbt). Flop gave a proposition to us and we pretty much sort of agreed. I just find it unfair that when I raise my price, everyone gets mad?



I'm afraid you can't please everyone. Just try not to let people bother you, you're your own individual and you deserve to make your own choices as a business entrepreneur. Plus it's difficult to control buyers and sellers who would have come after the agreement you know? I respect you for trying to create a balance in a economy when demand is so high, but at some point it's just unrealistic. (which is sad in a "kids" game...)​


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> I'm afraid you can't please everyone. Just try not to let people bother you, you're your own individual and you deserve to make your own choices as a business entrepreneur. Plus it's difficult to control buyers and sellers who would have come after the agreement you know? I respect you for trying to create a balance in a economy when demand is so high, but at some point it's just unrealistic. (which is sad in a "kids" game...)​


Yo, Mr White add me


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

You can set it to 600k/100 like the rest of the boards currently up. If you want to put it at 495k that's fine but you don't have to be at the short end of the stick if that's not where everyone is.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Make sure you add the FC in my signature (it's where I have my empire..._cough_...I mean money).​


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Chatpelier said:


> I'd like to change 200 for 1.6M. I'm adding you.


ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



Heisenberg said:


> You can set it to 600k/100 like the rest of the boards currently up. If you want to put it at 495k that's fine but you don't have to be at the short end of the stick if that's not where everyone is.​
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Make sure you add the FC in my signature (it's where I have my empire..._cough_...I mean money).​


haha, ok


----------



## Chatpelier (Mar 7, 2014)

Gates opened, you can come when you're ready, I'll lead you to Retail.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

Could I sell 500 TBT bells to you for 4 mil?


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

Gates opened: should say White/Solitude​


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> Could I sell 500 TBT bells to you for 4 mil?



Yes


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Mar 7, 2014)

Can I sell you 100 TBT for 800k again?  my gates are already open from pending trades.


----------



## Chatpelier (Mar 7, 2014)

Quick question since I never sold something in retail like this, is it normal that I haven't received the 1.6M yet ?


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

Chatpelier said:


> Quick question since I never sold something in retail like this, is it normal that I haven't received the 1.6M yet ?



Save and quit then it'll be in your ABD ^^


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Cucco said:


> Can I sell you 100 TBT for 800k again?  my gates are already open from pending trades.



ok


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 7, 2014)

5 star thread rating and +1 wifi rating. Thank you for the deal!​


----------



## Scootlez (Mar 7, 2014)

Can I sell 200 TBT please?


----------



## Flop (Mar 7, 2014)

Am I even currently buying bells?  NO.   I haven't bumped my thread for a while. And I said to PM about the price because jerks like you are raising it for "one day only!".   Stop being stupid.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can't declare a definite exchange rate if you're going to raise it, no matter how long it is supposed to last.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

Adding and opening gates for when you're ready! (Items are for sale in retail: 2 perfect peaches, pitfall seed, gyroid and green pantry)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Am I even currently buying bells?  NO.   I haven't bumped my thread for a while. And I said to PM about the price because jerks like you are raising it for "one day only!".   Stop being stupid.



What the hell dude, chill


----------



## Chatpelier (Mar 7, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> Save and quit then it'll be in your ABD ^^



I still haven't receive anything. :/


----------



## Wish (Mar 7, 2014)

Flopolopagous said:


> Am I even currently buying bells?  NO.   I haven't bumped my thread for a while. And I said to PM about the price because jerks like you are raising it for "one day only!".   Stop being stupid.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I can't declare a definite exchange rate if you're going to raise it, no matter how long it is supposed to last.



you dont own the whole god damn forum so get your panties out of a bunch jesus christ


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

Chatpelier said:


> I still haven't receive anything. :/



it will show up til tomorrow

- - - Post Merge - - -



Scootlez said:


> Can I sell 200 TBT please?



ok, add me


----------



## Xanarcah (Mar 7, 2014)

Chatpelier said:


> I still haven't receive anything. :/



TT one day forward. Reese should say a item was recently sold and the money was put in your bank account.


----------



## Chatpelier (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> it will show up til tomorrow
> 
> Ok, that's what I wanted to hear. Have a nice day !


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

I don't know if you saw my post, but my gates are open and I have 2 peaches, a pitfall seed, gyroid and green pantry for sale in Re-tail for you


----------



## Scootlez (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> it will show up til tomorrow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Registered! ^^


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> I don't know if you saw my post, but my gates are open and I have 2 peaches, a pitfall seed, gyroid and green pantry for sale in Re-tail for you



please reopen


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> please reopen



Opened!


----------



## IrishMike15 (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Add me



Your FC? Added.


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

Hey, next time if you asked I would've willingly given you a basket of perfect peaches ;n; You didn't need to try to hide them behind my flowers.. but thanks for the bells!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

crystalmilktea said:


> Hey, next time if you asked I would've willingly given you a basket of perfect peaches ;n; You didn't need to try to hide them behind my flowers.. but thanks for the bells!



LOL no, they were mine, Heisenberg gave them to me, i needed to make room for the bells LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL LOL LOL


----------



## crystalmilktea (Mar 7, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> LOL no, they were mine, Heisenberg gave them to me, i needed to make room for the bells LOL
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> LOL LOL LOL



OH OKAY LOL I WAS SO CONFUSED


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

Is this still available? I have 800tbt to sell =x


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 7, 2014)

yes


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 7, 2014)

=D Alright I will send the tbt to you now~

- - - Post Merge - - -

My retail is not open yet cause is quite early >< so throwing the bells will be alright~and gate open =)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 8, 2014)

ya


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 8, 2014)

I fully vouch that I gave Shiny Sandwich a basket of perfect peaches before they left my town. c: Feel free to visit my town to see that I have a full orchard of them in case you don't believe me.​
- - - Post Merge - - -

Also the price of bells is back up. Haha. ​


----------



## niquepinkjhaterz (Mar 8, 2014)

I'll sell u 100tbt bells I can do it right now


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Manazran (Mar 12, 2014)

I'd like to buy 3 Mil Bells for 600 TBT Bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 12, 2014)

Manazran said:


> I'd like to buy 3 Mil Bells for 600 TBT Bells



Ok! Add me!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 13, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)

I'd like to buy 4million bells for 800 TBT bells but give me a few because i need to make like 10 more tbt bells lol


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Javocado said:


> I'd like to buy 4million bells for 800 TBT bells but give me a few because i need to make like 10 more tbt bells lol



Ok, add me


----------



## Javocado (Mar 14, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, add me



ehhhh i'll just settle for 3mil 600tbt lol you've been added


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Javocado said:


> ehhhh i'll just settle for 3mil 600tbt lol you've been added



OK, open your gates

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well, that was rude


----------



## Invalid (Mar 14, 2014)

Ill trade 1100 TBT bells, whats that cost in game?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Invalid said:


> Ill trade 1100 TBT bells, whats that cost in game?



5.5 million


----------



## Invalid (Mar 14, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> 5.5 million



So can i sell that to you? if so i will add you and i can trade now if thats good for you


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Invalid said:


> So can i sell that to you? if so i will add you and i can trade now if thats good for you



Yes, add me


----------



## Invalid (Mar 14, 2014)

BTW dropping bells will be fine  also gates r opening!ls dont mess with my town

- - - Post Merge - - -

also, just sent you the bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Invalid said:


> BTW dropping bells will be fine  also gates r opening!ls dont mess with my town
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also, just sent you the bells



Please reopen


----------



## Invalid (Mar 14, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Please reopen



I just did, let me try again...

- - - Post Merge - - -

May be you need to refresh your looking for towns thing...


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 15, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

yolo


----------



## togepixels (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya ~
I think I have 100 I could sell? (I have no idea how this stuff works)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Cinderella said:


> Hiya ~
> I think I have 100 I could sell? (I have no idea how this stuff works)



Ok, add me!


----------



## togepixels (Mar 16, 2014)

Done! My FC is 5086 1695 2952
When should I give you the TBT bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Cinderella said:


> Done! My FC is 5086 1695 2952
> When should I give you the TBT bells?



I will add you in a moment, im trading right now, you can send the bells now or after the trade


----------



## togepixels (Mar 16, 2014)

Haha~ I've just transferred them over uwu Is it okay if I do the retail method? It'll be the pear~


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Cinderella said:


> Haha~ I've just transferred them over uwu Is it okay if I do the retail method? It'll be the pear~



Yes, but your money wont show up til tomorrow


----------



## togepixels (Mar 16, 2014)

Ignore that anyway - just realised retail is closed XD


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

lol


----------



## PikaSweet (Mar 16, 2014)

I could spear 100 tbt bells I really need the in game bells doing the train station pwp


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

PikaSweet said:


> I could spear 100 tbt bells I really need the in game bells doing the train station pwp



ok, add me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cinderella said:


> Ignore that anyway - just realised retail is closed XD



please reopen


----------



## PikaSweet (Mar 16, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> ok, add me



just did

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'll open right now if you want


----------



## Drake789 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hiya I'll sell you 750 TBT bells for 8million bells, would you be interested?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

PikaSweet said:


> just did
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i'll open right now if you want


adding

- - - Post Merge - - -



Drake789 said:


> Hiya I'll sell you 750 TBT bells for 8million bells, would you be interested?



add me


----------



## Drake789 (Mar 16, 2014)

Whoops I actually meant 6million not 8million, sorry and sure I'll add you right now 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay gates are open for ya!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Whoops I actually meant 6million not 8million, sorry and sure I'll add you right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay gates are open for ya!


Ok, name?


----------



## Drake789 (Mar 16, 2014)

Town: Kalos
Name: Michael 

I just sent you the bells 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you find my gates?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Drake789 said:


> Town: Kalos
> Name: Michael
> 
> I just sent you the bells


Ok


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

can i sell you all of my bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> can i sell you all of my bells?



Ok, add me


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, add me



we already added each other lol


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

creepysheepy said:


> we already added each other lol



oh ok xD


----------



## CR33P (Mar 16, 2014)

opening gates, town name = polaris


----------



## kashmir83 (Mar 16, 2014)

is this still active? can i send you 500tbt for in game bells, i think we already have each other added but it's :                   karen from kashmir.
let me know if it's tonight and i will open and transfer the bells. thanks


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

kashmir83 said:


> is this still active? can i send you 300tbt for in game bells, i think we already have each other added but it's :                   karen from kashmir.



Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

i dont have you in my list o.o, i added your code


----------



## kashmir83 (Mar 16, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i dont have you in my list o.o, i added your code



ok! i'm gonna transfer the bells first, then go open my gates


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

kashmir83 said:


> ok! i'm gonna transfer the bells first, then go open my gates



ok


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 16, 2014)

I can give you 600 TBT if you're still trading.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

JessaBelle said:


> I can give you 600 TBT if you're still trading.



Yes, add me


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 16, 2014)

Added. I'm about to transfer the bells over to you.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

JessaBelle said:


> Added. I'm about to transfer the bells over to you.



ok open your gates


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 16, 2014)

My gate's open!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

JessaBelle said:


> My gate's open!



please reopen


----------



## JessaBelle (Mar 16, 2014)

Okay, I've reopened.


----------



## ItzRay (Mar 16, 2014)

whoops


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

ItzRay said:


> Hey could i get 200 TBT? 1.6mil


Im buying tbt...


----------



## Mccraig02 (Mar 16, 2014)

I can give you 400 tbt, how do I send tbt (never done it before  )


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

Mccraig02 said:


> I can give you 400 tbt, how do I send tbt (never done it before  )



click on my bells and transfer to shinysandwich


----------



## Mccraig02 (Mar 16, 2014)

Oh ok thanks! So 400 tbt is 3.2 million bells right?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 16, 2014)

yes


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

Online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## January (Mar 17, 2014)

Can I sell you... 400 TBT bells?

(amazing sig btw)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

January said:


> Can I sell you... 400 TBT bells?
> 
> (amazing sig btw)



Yes, add me and thank you xD


----------



## January (Mar 17, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, add me and thank you xD



Awesome, do you mind if we do the Re-Tail method?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

January said:


> Awesome, do you mind if we do the Re-Tail method?



That sounds great


----------



## January (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry, was just getting retail set up ^^ Sending the bells now and opening my gates


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

January said:


> Sorry, was just getting retail set up ^^ Sending the bells now and opening my gates



On my way


----------



## January (Mar 17, 2014)

Wait, I'm dumb. How come the bells didn't go to my bank account? Do I have to wait til the next day in-game?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

January said:


> Wait, I'm dumb. How come the bells didn't go to my bank account? Do I have to wait til the next day in-game?



Yes, they will show up tomorrow


----------



## arctic5 (Mar 17, 2014)

willing to trade some tbt bells for ingame bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

arctic5 said:


> willing to trade some tbt bells for ingame bells?



Do you want to sell tbt bells?


----------



## arctic5 (Mar 17, 2014)

yep 
i'll sell 100.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 17, 2014)

arctic5 said:


> yep
> i'll sell 100.



Ok, add me


----------



## arctic5 (Mar 17, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, add me


i'm on it.
0533 5518 4237

- - - Post Merge - - -

for the record: 721 @ time of posting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

thanks for the trade!


----------



## sn0wxyuki (Mar 17, 2014)

I have 2.3k if you interested =)

- - - Post Merge - - -

and I will set up the retail too.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 18, 2014)

weird


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 20, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 20, 2014)

sets added


----------



## Cariad (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I have the sloppy set, and give you 700 TBT bells, to make 5.6 mil bells?
So I give you 1000 TBT altogether


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Can I have the sloppy set, and give you 700 TBT bells, to make 5.6 mil bells?
> So I give you 1000 TBT altogether



Sounds good! Add me


----------



## Cariad (Mar 21, 2014)

Can't do it now, should it PM you later?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

ACNL noodle said:


> Can't do it now, should it PM you later?



Yes, pm me when you are available, i will pm back when you are online


----------



## Akina (Mar 21, 2014)

Are you still trading 300 tbt bells for the 7-11 set?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Akina said:


> Are you still trading 300 tbt bells for the 7-11 set?



yes


----------



## Akina (Mar 21, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> yes



I would like to buy the 7-11 set for 300 tbt bells  When do you have time to trade?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Akina said:


> I would like to buy the 7-11 set for 300 tbt bells  When do you have time to trade?



10 mins im completing a trade


----------



## Akina (Mar 21, 2014)

Okay, cool  Do you have the set already?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok im ready


----------



## Akina (Mar 21, 2014)

Have you added me?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Gate is open


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

added


----------



## Akina (Mar 21, 2014)

Gate has been reopened


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 21, 2014)

golden tool set please?


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I sell you 25 TBT for 200k?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

sayoko said:


> golden tool set please?



Sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Coreuppted said:


> Can I sell you 25 TBT for 200k?


uhmmm i guess? xD


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 21, 2014)

i'll have to pick up in 30 mins or so, if thats okay?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

No problem!


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 21, 2014)

ok i added you and transferred the TBT


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Coreuppted said:


> ok i added you and transferred the TBT



I just saw your msg, adding


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 21, 2014)

ok gate will be open


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

name?


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 21, 2014)

sam from discrdia


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 21, 2014)

ive added , may i pick up my set?


----------



## rndrn (Mar 21, 2014)

I'll be looking to sell 200 TBT for 1.6 mil in a bit. Is that a deal you'd like to make?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

sayoko said:


> ive added , may i pick up my set?



Can we do it in your town?


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 21, 2014)

yeah okay, ill open from gumdrop if thats ok


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

rndrn said:


> I'll be looking to sell 200 TBT for 1.6 mil in a bit. Is that a deal you'd like to make?



Yes, add me


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 21, 2014)

ive added btw, opening now


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Added


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 21, 2014)

Can I trade in 100 TBT bells for 800k in-game bells?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 21, 2014)

I have 500 you can have c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

Yes to both


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 21, 2014)

I still have you added, dear c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

My gate is open for you. Just come over whenever you can c: I'm sending you the TBT now :3


----------



## Lollipop (Mar 21, 2014)

I added you. Should I send you the TBT bells beforehand, or are you going to drop off the in-game bells first?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 21, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> I still have you added, dear c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> My gate is open for you. Just come over whenever you can c: I'm sending you the TBT now :3



:3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lollipop said:


> I added you. Should I send you the TBT bells beforehand, or are you going to drop off the in-game bells first?



You can send after the trade


----------



## Skeeve (Mar 21, 2014)

This still going on? You have gold tools to sell?


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 22, 2014)

Which gold tools do you have, how many, and how much are you charging for them?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Selling sets


----------



## K a y K a y (Mar 23, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Selling sets



You are asking 350 TBT for your sloppy set, correct?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Zaidaa said:


> You are asking 350 TBT for your sloppy set, correct?



Yes


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 23, 2014)

How much for 7-11?


----------



## K a y K a y (Mar 23, 2014)

SOLD!  Would you like to trade in your town or mine?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

All 350, in your town, add me


----------



## K a y K a y (Mar 23, 2014)

Adding you now, I will transfer the TBT once you arrive.

*EDIT:* Gates to Moonside are open!


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 23, 2014)

I'll buy the 7-11 set!!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Kaitlin said:


> I'll buy the 7-11 set!!



Ok, add me


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 23, 2014)

Added!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Ok, open


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 23, 2014)

Bells were sent 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Doesn't say its open?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

No, reopen


----------



## Kaitlin (Mar 23, 2014)

Ohh I thought uou meant I was going to your town. Sorry.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 23, 2014)

1,600,000 please pm


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

selling only sets at the moment


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 23, 2014)

I'd like to sell 700 bells  
I think that comes to 5.6 million bells?

Once you reply with an OK or something I'll transfer the bells ^^

Normally I wouldn't sell them but I got home loans to pay LOL

How do you want to do the dropoff? I've already added your FC


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> I'd like to sell 700 bells
> I think that comes to 5.6 million bells?
> 
> Once you reply with an OK or something I'll transfer the bells ^^
> ...


Oh, sorry, im not buying tbt at the moment, im selling sets only


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 23, 2014)

Golden tools!


----------



## hemming1996 (Mar 24, 2014)

i'll sell 4000?


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2014)

Can I have the 7/11? : )


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 24, 2014)

Gusmanak said:


> Can I have the 7/11? : )



Yes


----------



## Gusmanak (Mar 24, 2014)

adding, and transferring, open gates

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm read main post, ill open up!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 24, 2014)

ok adding

- - - Post Merge - - -

added, open gates


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 25, 2014)

Golden tools!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 25, 2014)

How much for just a net and fishing rod? ._.;


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 25, 2014)

MikeJ777 said:


> How much for just a net and fishing rod? ._.;



Sorry, i cant do that, i dont like to have incomplete sets T-T


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 25, 2014)

_I'm willing to buy all of your golden tool sets, but I'll buy them all for 300TBT each.

How many do you have?_


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 25, 2014)

I cannot do that, it would be unfair for other people, also, the price is low already


----------



## Jacob4 (Mar 25, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> I cannot do that, it would be unfair for other people, also, the price is low already



*Oh, never mind then.*


----------



## gooieooie (Mar 25, 2014)

I need to get TBT for this.  I MUST have golden tools!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 25, 2014)

ok, buying tbt again!


----------



## Nerd House (Mar 25, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sorry, i cant do that, i dont like to have incomplete sets T-T



Haha, I don't blame you. That would irk me too. 

Still, didn't hurt to ask, their the only 2 Golden Tools I need that I don't have. I'll keep looking


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 25, 2014)

I have 163 TBT that I'd be willing to trade!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## PhantomRose (Mar 26, 2014)

I can sell you some of mine! (Can we trade later though??)


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

PhantomRose said:


> I can sell you some of mine! (Can we trade later though??)



Yes


----------



## xCryCry (Mar 26, 2014)

can i get a set of golden tools?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

xCryCry said:


> can i get a set of golden tools?



yes, add me


----------



## xCryCry (Mar 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> yes, add me



k added. can you get into my town? had some internet problems so i need to ask lol

town is Vigrid


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 26, 2014)

Could I also get a golden tool set please? Thanks.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

xCryCry said:


> k added. can you get into my town? had some internet problems so i need to ask lol
> 
> town is Vigrid



Your town, adding

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseiscrossing said:


> Could I also get a golden tool set please? Thanks.



Yes


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Your town, adding
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sent payment and added you.


----------



## xCryCry (Mar 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Your town, adding
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



my char is Gerome from Vigrid.

and would i send you the TBT before or after the trade?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

xCryCry said:


> my char is Gerome from Vigrid.
> 
> and would i send you the TBT before or after the trade?



open gates


----------



## xCryCry (Mar 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> open gates



opened


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 26, 2014)

I'll open up my gates when you're ready and done with his purchase.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> I'll open up my gates when you're ready and done with his purchase.



open


----------



## roseiscrossing (Mar 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> open



okay i'll open my gates in a sec

- - - Post Merge - - -

they're open


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks


----------



## MayorMixie (Mar 26, 2014)

I have 700 TBT bells that I could sell. I'm so broke (in ACNL) it's ridiculous


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

MayorMixie said:


> I have 700 TBT bells that I could sell. I'm so broke (in ACNL) it's ridiculous



Sure, add me


----------



## MayorMixie (Mar 26, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure, add me



Added, transferred the bells and my gates are open. tysm


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 26, 2014)

MayorMixie said:


> Added, transferred the bells and my gates are open. tysm



sorry was afk, adding you

- - - Post Merge - - -

thank you


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 26, 2014)

I need to get on at a more reasonable time. haha 
Still have 100 willing to trade!


----------



## mareepcrossing (Mar 26, 2014)

I can sell 400 tbt


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

Narfeng said:


> I need to get on at a more reasonable time. haha
> Still have 100 willing to trade!


Sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



mareepcrossing said:


> I can sell 400 tbt



ok


----------



## mareepcrossing (Mar 27, 2014)

My gates will be open whenever you're ready.  I'll send the TBT when you come into town.

EDIT: oops, I hope I didn't miss you being online, but if so I'll be on tomorrow the same time.


----------



## Jeptefer (Mar 27, 2014)

How much tbt bells would it cost to buy all the golden tools excluding the watering can?


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

I may have missed you. D:
Sorry if I did. 
I'll be on tomorrow too though.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

online


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 27, 2014)

i'll sell you 300 for 2.4 million


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

Coreuppted said:


> i'll sell you 300 for 2.4 million



Sure


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 27, 2014)

ok i'll add you then send them. my gate will be open when they are sent

- - - Post Merge - - -

XD i already add you from another trade

- - - Post Merge - - -

sending them now

- - - Post Merge - - -

*facepalm* i forgot to open my gate.

- - - Post Merge - - -

opened it now


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

epic merge


----------



## Coreuppted (Mar 27, 2014)

thanks XD


----------



## Jeptefer (Mar 27, 2014)

excuse me for asking again, but how much for all golden tools excluding the watering can?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

Jeptefer said:


> excuse me for asking again, but how much for all golden tools excluding the watering can?



I cant do that, sorry, full sets only


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay. On earlier this time!
How about 200TBT for 1600K?
Or if that's too much, 100TBT for 800k.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

Narfeng said:


> Okay. On earlier this time!
> How about 200TBT for 1600K?
> Or if that's too much, 100TBT for 800k.



200 tbt=1.6 mil  add me


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> 200 tbt=1.6 mil  add me



Right. haha
I just got up. Still a bit groggy. xD
Also, added and opening gates now.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

ok, adding

- - - Post Merge - - -

open gates, reopen


----------



## Narfeng (Mar 27, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> ok, adding
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> open gates, reopen


Reopening now.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thanks for dealing with me. haha


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 27, 2014)

what even is your avatar


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 27, 2014)

Heisenberg said:


> what even is your avatar



a gif but it is not working xD


----------



## Jeptefer (Mar 29, 2014)

I would like to buy the full set of golden tools please


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi c: I have a bunch of TBT I can sell you again, if you'd like!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 29, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Hi c: I have a bunch of TBT I can sell you again, if you'd like!



How many?


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 29, 2014)

800 c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 29, 2014)

emmatheweirdo said:


> 800 c:



okay


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 29, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> okay



I still have you added, I'll open my gates in one second! :3


----------



## ShinySandwich (Mar 29, 2014)

Oh my god, its jan 1 2012 and i dont TT, whats going on? D:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Mar 29, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Oh my god, its jan 1 2012 and i dont TT, whats going on? D:



Did you change the time on your 3DS itself? o:

And by the way, my gates are open!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Online


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

Did I miss you? D:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Narfeng said:


> Did I miss you? D:



No! <3


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

300TBT sound good?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, Add me!


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, Add me!



I should still have you added from last time. c:
I have my gates open now btw.
I'm also in a hurry, sorry. D:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

No on my list D:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok adde reopen


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> No on my list D:


Odd. It says I already have you added.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Reopen


----------



## Narfeng (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Reopen



Done. My town is Tinten and I'm mayor Chris.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, thanks


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 1, 2014)

Still available? I will give you 900 bells.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Mayor Justin said:


> Still available? I will give you 900 bells.



Yes


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes



Added, opening town whenever youre ready.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok, open gates


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

i'd like a golden tools set if there's still any left~


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Muu said:


> i'd like a golden tools set if there's still any left~



Yes


----------



## MygL (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll sell 1,000 TBT Bells if you are still buying.


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes



alright, i added you, lemme open my gates
edit: gates opened~


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

MygL said:


> I'll sell 1,000 TBT Bells if you are still buying.



Ok


----------



## MygL (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok



Alright, then. Just tell me when you finish with Muu.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Muu said:


> alright, i added you, lemme open my gates
> edit: gates opened~



Reopen


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Reopen



reopened~


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

MygL said:


> Alright, then. Just tell me when you finish with Muu.



Ok, add me


----------



## Muu (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks again! c:


----------



## MygL (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, add me



Alright. Can it be in your town? My internet sucks. I'll send the 1,000.

EDIT: How do I send TBT Bells? Heh.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

MygL said:


> Alright. Can it be in your town? My internet sucks. I'll send the 1,000.
> 
> EDIT: How do I send TBT Bells? Heh.



My town? You sure? Its easier in your town... But if you want


----------



## MygL (Apr 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> My town? You sure? Its easier in your town... But if you want



Huh, guess you're right.
I'll open gates and hope we don't disconnect, I'll save every few minutes.
StilltryingtofindouthowtosendTBTBells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 1, 2014)

Hehe, click on my bells and send


----------



## MygL (Apr 1, 2014)

Thank you again. Will leave feedback.


----------



## rndrn (Apr 2, 2014)

Will you sell golden tools individually? I'm looking for a golden axe, golden shovel, and golden rod. Is 150 TBT bells reasonable?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Im back guys

- - - Post Merge - - -

And added sets


----------



## FieryShadow (Apr 11, 2014)

I'll buy a full weeding set c:


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

FieryShadow said:


> I'll buy a full weeding set c:



Ok, add me


----------



## FieryShadow (Apr 11, 2014)

I just added you. Do you want to meet in my town or yours? Also do you have more than one weeding day set?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

In your town please and yes


----------



## FieryShadow (Apr 11, 2014)

Would you be willing to sell me two sets then please?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok


----------



## FieryShadow (Apr 11, 2014)

My gate is open whenever you are ready. I'll be waiting.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## reaper32030 (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi, can I give you 800 TBT for 6.4M?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

reaper32030 said:


> Hi, can I give you 800 TBT for 6.4M?



Yes, add me


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 11, 2014)

1.) how do you give tbt (sorry kinda new here) 2.) can I exchange 700 tbt for 5.6 million bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Meijin Kurito said:


> 1.) how do you give tbt (sorry kinda new here) 2.) can I exchange 700 tbt for 5.6 million bells



There is a guide in the forum and yes

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or you can click my bells and transfer


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 11, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> There is a guide in the forum and yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or you can click my bells and transfer


Ok I will transfer to you now
Edit: done transferring so your coming to my town right?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Yes, add me


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 11, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, add me



I'm done adding the gate is open


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Reopen please


----------



## Meijin Kurito (Apr 11, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Reopen please



It's reopened


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 12, 2014)

Online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 12, 2014)

Online


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Cheap sets!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Added Mermaid set


----------



## reaper32030 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Shiny, got you added. It was 800 TBT for 6.4M! Let me know when to open gates! When you give me the word, I'll transfer over on here!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

reaper32030 said:


> Hey Shiny, got you added. It was 800 TBT for 6.4M! Let me know when to open gates! When you give me the word, I'll transfer over on here!



Ok


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

nvm thought you were selling sets : (


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Mayor Justin said:


> nvm thought you were selling sets : (


im selling sets, also buying lol


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> im selling sets, also buying lol



How much for a 7-11 set?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Mayor Justin said:


> How much for a 7-11 set?



350 

- - - Post Merge - - -



reaper32030 said:


> Hey Shiny, got you added. It was 800 TBT for 6.4M! Let me know when to open gates! When you give me the word, I'll transfer over on here!


Im ready!


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> 350
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


please add me i will send the bells your way!


----------



## yakusokuu (Apr 13, 2014)

I have 100 tbt bells, so 800k? Im new haha so sorry


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Sorry guys, power went out! Im ready!


----------



## Mayor Justin (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sorry guys, power went out! Im ready!



Gates open!


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

yakusokuu said:


> I have 100 tbt bells, so 800k? Im new haha so sorry



Yes


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

Are you still wanting tbt?


----------



## yakusokuu (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes



Okay, do you want my FC? It's 3024-5657-4620


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Are you still wanting tbt?



Yes, what you need?


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, what you need?



I was wondering if you wanted to buy about 400 tbt?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> I was wondering if you wanted to buy about 400 tbt?



Yes, add me


----------



## flufflepuff (Apr 13, 2014)

Excuse me, there are a couple of full sets I'd like to purchase for a total of 700 TBT bells.  Are the 7-11 and Weeding Day sets still available?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

flufflepuff said:


> Excuse me, there are a couple of full sets I'd like to purchase for a total of 700 TBT bells.  Are the 7-11 and Weeding Day sets still available?



Yes


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, add me




Mk ^^ my town or yours for the bells?
ALSO do i send the tbt over now?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Mk ^^ my town or yours for the bells?
> ALSO do i send the tbt over now?


Your town


----------



## yakusokuu (Apr 13, 2014)

I can send over the 100 tbt bells when you tell me to, then you can drop the 800k in my town


----------



## flufflepuff (Apr 13, 2014)

Wooohooo, you're not one to waste words, are ya, hon?~

In that case I'd like to purchase them both.  Weeding Day and 7-11, please.

I have never used TBT bells before.  Do tell me, in what order are the transactions with such bells usually completed?


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

yakusokuu said:


> I can send over the 100 tbt bells when you tell me to, then you can drop the 800k in my town



I can trade now

- - - Post Merge - - -



flufflepuff said:


> I have never used TBT bells before.  Do tell me, in what order are the transactions with such bells usually completed?


Add me, and i will drop the sets in your town, then you can send the bells


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

Just tell me when your done trading with the other people waiting ^~^ will open gates now. Should i sent the tbt over now?


----------



## flufflepuff (Apr 13, 2014)

Added, gates are open.  Take all the time you need.  You seem rather busy. XDD


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Just tell me when your done trading with the other people waiting ^~^ will open gates now. Should i sent the tbt over now?



Im
Waiting for you guys to add me


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Im
> Waiting for you guys to add me



Added.


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Ok, open your gates


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, open your gates



Already opened my town is Eternal.


 Also sending tbt bells now! ^~^


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Already opened my town is Eternal.
> 
> 
> Also sending tbt bells now! ^~^



Please reopen :O


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Please reopen :O




OH silly me sorry, one second.

 Add 0404-7467-1973.  I had to get a new ds this is the fc


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> OH silly me sorry, one second.
> 
> Add 0404-7467-1973.  I had to get a new ds this is the fc


Ok reopen xD


----------



## Prisma (Apr 13, 2014)

Reopened Q^Q sorry for the trouble


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

yakusokuu said:


> I can send over the 100 tbt bells when you tell me to, then you can drop the 800k in my town



Open your gates too 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfie said:


> Reopened Q^Q sorry for the trouble



Reopen... Again heh


----------



## yakusokuu (Apr 13, 2014)

added, my town name is New Bark, sorry about the wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

my gate is open now btw


----------



## flufflepuff (Apr 13, 2014)

Just a reminder, my gates are still open. ^^; It's just that my request got buried on page 57.

Like I said, take your time. *slithers into the shadows*

EDIT: I'll have to sleep soon...

- - - Post Merge - - -

You're a total sweetheart you know that? <3


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 13, 2014)

Thank you, heh


----------



## Jae (Apr 13, 2014)

I can sell you 1k TBT, and could I buy the mermaid set for 350 TBT, so a total of 1350 TBT.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, also can we do the retail method I have 8 items set up to a total of 8  mill.


----------



## Gabbi (Apr 14, 2014)

Can I buy a mermaid series?


----------



## Jreesecup99 (Apr 23, 2014)

I will give you 300 TBT bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Jreesecup99 (Apr 23, 2014)

just telling you I'm not ready for a while I'm setting up a new save file so the FC in my signature is wrong


----------



## jiheishou (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi! Does the 7-Eleven set include the clerk's shirt?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd like to buy a 7-11 set if it has everything released including the  released uniform.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

Online


----------



## canadasquare (May 1, 2014)

Can I buy two 7/11 sets?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

Sure, add me


----------



## canadasquare (May 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure, add me



Sending the bells over

added


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

Wait, nooooo! Kid Cat built his house where my sets were T-T


----------



## K.K. Tori (May 1, 2014)

May I purchase a "Full Golden tools set" and 2.4 mil bells?
Sorry, I'm not entirely sure how all this works, but I'm trying to figure it out. XD;;;


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

Jaws said:


> May I purchase a "Full Golden tools set" and 2.4 mil bells?
> Sorry, I'm not entirely sure how all this works, but I'm trying to figure it out. XD;;;


Yes


----------



## canadasquare (May 1, 2014)

So no sets?


----------



## K.K. Tori (May 1, 2014)

Awesome, thanks so much! Should I send the TBT bells first?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

I will get more from Gamefaqs or reddit, but i dont have em now (7-11) sorry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jaws said:


> Awesome, thanks so much! Should I send the TBT bells first?



yes, add me


----------



## K.K. Tori (May 1, 2014)

Alright, added you and sent the TBT bells!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

online


----------



## Eiryii (May 1, 2014)

> w< Ugh I want that full weeding set but not enough tbt yet! 
/goesearnsmore


----------



## Citrinewarrior (May 1, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Hey there, im trading your TBT bells for in-game bells
> 
> *For each 100 TBT bells i will pay 800k bells.
> *
> ...



I've got a hundred bell tree bells for ya if yer willing.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

sounds good


----------



## Citrinewarrior (May 1, 2014)

Just lemme come back from the island and i'll open my town.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 1, 2014)

added


----------



## Citrinewarrior (May 1, 2014)

Transferred bells. Opened town.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 2, 2014)

I'd like to get the full weeding day set if that's all right.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I'd like to get the full weeding day set if that's all right.


Sure


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (May 2, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure


all right.
added; can be over/open gates whenever you're ready.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

open gates please


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

updated


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

new prices


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 2, 2014)

Hi can I do 300TBT for 4.6M


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> Hi can I do 300TBT for 4.6M



Sure, add me


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 2, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure, add me



adding you, btw i love your Alex avatar


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

heh


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 2, 2014)

Gates open ready when you are nad i sent the TBT already

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm


----------



## alitwick (May 2, 2014)

I can give 100TBT if you're still interested in TBT.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

alitwick said:


> I can give 100TBT if you're still interested in TBT.



yes, add me


----------



## alitwick (May 2, 2014)

Waiting for your gates to be open. C:


----------



## ethre (May 2, 2014)

May I buy a golden tool set? :3


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

alitwick said:


> Waiting for your gates to be open. C:



your town plase, i cant drop in mine 

- - - Post Merge - - -



sylveonsbow said:


> May I buy a golden tool set? :3



yes


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

Hello! I'd like to trade 550 TBT bells. How much would that be? ;v;


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

trafalgar said:


> Hello! I'd like to trade 550 TBT bells. How much would that be? ;v;



8.8 million


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> 8.8 million



I'm changing my offer, what about 650?


----------



## alitwick (May 2, 2014)

My gate's open.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



alitwick said:


> My gate's open.



ok

- - - Post Merge - - -



trafalgar said:


> I'm changing my offer, what about 650?


yes


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

How much would it be for the 650 bells? uwu


----------



## Mini Mario (May 2, 2014)

Can I get a weeding day set for 350?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

trafalgar said:


> How much would it be for the 650 bells? uwu



10,4 million

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> Can I get a weeding day set for 350?


sure


----------



## Mini Mario (May 2, 2014)

Do I pay you first or what?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

Dark Samus said:


> Do I pay you first or what?



just add me


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> 10,4 million
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...




Yeah, 'kay! Do I pay you the TBT first?


----------



## Mini Mario (May 2, 2014)

Added


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

trafalgar said:


> Yeah, 'kay! Do I pay you the TBT first?



add me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dark Samus said:


> Added



open your gates


----------



## Mini Mario (May 2, 2014)

Agh! I can't do the trade, something popped up! Sorry


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

I added you! Hold on a sec, someone is coming to sell turnips.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, I'm done, I can now.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

trafalgar said:


> I added you! Hold on a sec, someone is coming to sell turnips.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Okay, I'm done, I can now.


open

- - - Post Merge - - -

open your gates


----------



## trafalgar (May 2, 2014)

They're open


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 2, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

online


----------



## ethre (May 3, 2014)

May I change my order? I'll change it to 1.6 million bells, please ! :3


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> May I change my order? I'll change it to 1.6 million bells, please ! :3



im online


----------



## ethre (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> im online



Added your friend code! Did I already give you the TBT bells?


----------



## Scout (May 3, 2014)

Could you PM me regarding the full set of golden tools? I'm still in the process of resetting, so it wouldn't be for a while and I don't want to lose track of this thread <3


----------



## skylerracerGT (May 3, 2014)

I'd like to trade in 650 TBT bells for regular bells. I'm transferring the TBT Bells in a moment. i've already you.


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

could I trade 800 TBT for in game bells?  that would come out to be... 12,800,000 in game bells? idk please confirm my math...


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

sylveonsbow said:


> Added your friend code! Did I already give you the TBT bells?



yes, adding you


----------



## ethre (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> yes, adding you



Gates are open! (If you don't mind me asking, will you rate my wifi?)


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

im adding all of you guys

- - - Post Merge - - -



sylveonsbow said:


> Gates are open! (If you don't mind me asking, will you rate my wifi?)



please reopen


----------



## skylerracerGT (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> im adding all of you guys



ok my gate is open


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

I'll open my gates!


----------



## ethre (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> im adding all of you guys
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Open again!


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

I'm closing my gates briefly for dinner...


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

amemome said:


> I'm closing my gates briefly for dinner...



wait

- - - Post Merge - - -

im done ._.

- - - Post Merge - - -

i can wait tho lol


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> wait
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


open again! sorry!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## amemome (May 3, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Thank you!



 thanks so much!


----------



## Prisma (May 3, 2014)

Can i reverse a sloppy set for 350 tbt? I can pay later because currently i am using airplane wifi >>;... It's kinda crappy so yeah can i?


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 3, 2014)

Hey! Could I trade you 200 TBT bells for 3.2 mil? <3 My gates will be open and I've added you already, and I'll send the TBT once you confirm the trade will happen and such. Please and thanks!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

Genocider_Obama said:


> Hey! Could I trade you 200 TBT bells for 3.2 mil? <3 My gates will be open and I've added you already, and I'll send the TBT once you confirm the trade will happen and such. Please and thanks!



Yes, add me


----------



## Bri Hassleberry (May 3, 2014)

Okay! <3 I have you added already but let me just make sure it's all good! uwu

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinySandwich said:


> Yes, add me



All good! <3 And I've sent you the 200 TBT bells. uvu


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 3, 2014)

Thank you :3


----------



## cutiepiecat (May 3, 2014)

Hello there, I have 500 tbt bells, are you still looking for them? <3


----------



## LinDUNguin (May 4, 2014)

If you still need TBT bells I can sell you 900. I'm going to head to bed now, but if you're interested please lmk!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 4, 2014)

LinDUNguin said:


> If you still need TBT bells I can sell you 900. I'm going to head to bed now, but if you're interested please lmk!



last trade, im poor again LOL

- - - Post Merge - - -

bank offline, restocking


----------



## Reimu (May 4, 2014)

I'll give you 100 tbt, I need some money for my debt and pwp projects.

EDIT: Oh woops sorry.


----------



## onemaartje (May 4, 2014)

Whenever you are online agaiin or have money again I would like to trade my 100 tbt for 1,6m


----------



## Scout (May 4, 2014)

Alright, I found a town so if you still have a golden tool set, PM me when you're ready!


----------



## goldenroses (May 7, 2014)

Can I order the Sloppy set and the full golden tools. That would come to a grand total of 700 TBT.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 7, 2014)

pm me, the shop is offline


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

OK, online!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## Sawyer2030 (May 8, 2014)

Hey ShinySandwich! Could I sell you 491 TBT? Could you round it up to 500?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

Sure, friend

- - - Post Merge - - -

xD


----------



## caterpie (May 8, 2014)

do you sell pieces of sets? i'm looking for buffet server and steamed bun case from the 7-11 set


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 8, 2014)

Golden tools set please


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

pmd you guys


----------



## NyaNyaKitty (May 8, 2014)

Could I sell you 400 tbt bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

NyaNyaKitty said:


> Could I sell you 400 tbt bells?



Sure, add me


----------



## NyaNyaKitty (May 8, 2014)

Added.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 8, 2014)

Open your gates!


----------



## NyaNyaKitty (May 8, 2014)

Opening <3


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## Axujsho (May 9, 2014)

Would you like to purchase 100TBT Bells from me?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

Axujsho said:


> Would you like to purchase 100TBT Bells from me?



yes, add me


----------



## Axujsho (May 9, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> yes, add me



I added your FC. I'll send you the TBT bells when you're in my town. Okay?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ShinySandwich said:


> Sure!



Waiting for you to add my FC

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is so odd. My laptop is acting strange. Haha. It's not showing the right posts all the time.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

Sure!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

open your gates


----------



## Axujsho (May 9, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> open your gates


Gates Open. SteamPunk Goggles and Skull Shirt in Re-tail for 800k each.
Town is Lordran.


----------



## Darumy (May 9, 2014)

Hello! I'm interested in buying a sloppy set. 350 TBT correct?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

fixed, yes, sloppy setfor 350 tbt


----------



## Darumy (May 9, 2014)

Paid and added. Tell me when to open gates please!



I felt the typo in my soul.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

Open your gates!


----------



## Darumy (May 9, 2014)

Alright, open.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 9, 2014)

I would like the full golden tools set please


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

greenfrog100 said:


> I would like the full golden tools set please



Ok, add me


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

*i can sell you 300TBT and ill buy a sloppy set!! o:*


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

caligulasAquarium said:


> *i can sell you 300TBT and ill buy a sloppy set!! o:*



ok, adding you


----------



## lazuli (May 9, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> ok, adding you



*your towwn?*


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

I dont have any space in my town, can we do it in your town?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 9, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, add me



Sorry can't right now, but can you hold it for me for later on tonight.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

greenfrog100 said:


> Sorry can't right now, but can you hold it for me for later on tonight.



will do


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2014)

can we trade 200tbt for 3.2m


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 9, 2014)

Teddy345 said:


> can we trade 200tbt for 3.2m



Sure


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 9, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> Sure



Gates open and TBT transfered


----------



## Eyan (May 9, 2014)

Can I give you 100? I never use this site and I'd rather see them go to people who want them!


----------



## Religious-Sonic (May 9, 2014)

I can give you 100 tbt bells. c:


----------



## Bojack (May 10, 2014)

Can I just trade in all my TBT for a sloppy set and some bells?


----------



## dreamysnowx (May 10, 2014)

woah. The TBT prices have gone up like crazy from the last I've been here! o: I'll make sure to start selling TBT bells soon >~<


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 10, 2014)

I am ready now. So, my town?


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 10, 2014)

Could I sell you 350 for the sloppy set and 100 more for 1.6m?


----------



## CardiganCaitlin (May 10, 2014)

do you sell the golden tools individually? or only in the set? 
I would be interested in the rod and net if thats something that you can do!
Thanks


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 10, 2014)

And actually could you lower the price while excluding the golden slingshot for me, thanks


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 10, 2014)

Bump


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

sorry, the shop is offline, i can give you a set tonight tho


----------



## Bojack (May 10, 2014)

^^^ Is that to everyone, or certain people?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## Bojack (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> ONLINE



I sent you the bells, are you free now?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

yes, what do you need?


----------



## Bojack (May 10, 2014)

the sloppy set. i gave you the tbt
.


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

ok, open your gates


----------



## Bojack (May 10, 2014)

They're open


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> ONLINE



So the golden set without a slingshot, is that fine?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

i can sell it for 300?

- - - Post Merge - - -

without slingshot

- - - Post Merge - - -

without slingshot


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 10, 2014)

ShinySandwich said:


> i can sell it for 300?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Sounds good. I'll open my gates.

- - - Post Merge - - -

K gates are open


----------



## Nighty (May 10, 2014)

Interested in a full Weeding set + 200 TBT for ACNL Bells = 550 TBT Bells to you?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 10, 2014)

i dont see your town, add me

- - - Post Merge - - -



Nighty said:


> Interested in a full Weeding set + 200 TBT for ACNL Bells = 550 TBT Bells to you?



ok, add me


----------



## Nighty (May 10, 2014)

Added you, opening gates now  Putting some stuff in Re-Tail for you now.

EDIT: Gates are open!


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (May 10, 2014)

Sorry I closed them, they are open now though


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 13, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 16, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## Ondine (May 16, 2014)

Hi! Would you be interested in trading 200 TBT bells for ingame bells?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 16, 2014)

Ondine said:


> Hi! Would you be interested in trading 200 TBT bells for ingame bells?



Sure, add me!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 17, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 17, 2014)

online


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 18, 2014)

online


----------



## registholalugia (May 18, 2014)

Hi I'll give you 100 bells for 1.6 mill FC: 4871-3896-2113


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 18, 2014)

registholalugia said:


> Hi I'll give you 100 bells for 1.6 mill FC: 4871-3896-2113



add me


----------



## registholalugia (May 18, 2014)

back Ill add you soon and make it 250 bells for 3.8 mill I think if my math is correct

- - - Post Merge - - -

It wasn't correct i mean 4 mill for 250 bells


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 18, 2014)

ok, sure


----------



## registholalugia (May 18, 2014)

Open your gate

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops ill open mine


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 18, 2014)

Im sorry, i dont have any space in my town, can we do it in your town?


----------



## registholalugia (May 18, 2014)

Yeah, mines open

- - - Post Merge - - -

You coming...?

- - - Post Merge - - -

My bells increased for some awkward reason to 404 btw... if you can afford it... Ill do 400 lol!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Thank you will shop again!


----------



## registholalugia (May 18, 2014)

Can i get 3.2 million bells for 200 TBT bells? My town!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 18, 2014)

registholalugia said:


> Can i get 3.2 million bells for 200 TBT bells? My town!



Ok, open your gates!


----------



## Mr Coffee (May 18, 2014)

Can i get 3.2 mil for 200 TBT at my town?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 18, 2014)

Mr Coffee said:


> Can i get 3.2 mil for 200 TBT at my town?



Add me!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 20, 2014)

ONLINE


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 21, 2014)

online


----------



## Museic (May 21, 2014)

I can sell you 150 tbt


----------



## nintendumb (May 21, 2014)

I can sell you 200 tbt 

- - - Post Merge - - -

scratch that, 250 instead


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 21, 2014)

nintendumb said:


> I can sell you 200 tbt
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> scratch that, 250 instead


Sure, add me!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 21, 2014)

Online!


----------



## mayormolly (May 22, 2014)

250 TBT?


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 22, 2014)

Add me!


----------



## Glaed (May 25, 2014)

Hi there, can I buy one of your weeding day sets for 350 TBT?


----------



## falloutmaci (May 25, 2014)

200 TBT for 3.2mil?
 o ok changed prices so 200 TBT for 5mil? sweet!


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 25, 2014)

Ok, prices changed

- - - Post Merge - - -



falloutmaci said:


> 200 TBT for 3.2mil?
> o ok changed prices so 200 TBT for 5mil? sweet!



Add me


----------



## falloutmaci (May 25, 2014)

I addeed you. Transferring bells now. Do you want to come to my town or yours? 





ShinySandwich said:


> Ok, prices changed
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## ShinySandwich (May 25, 2014)

Your town please, open your gates


----------



## falloutmaci (May 25, 2014)

open!


----------



## Kitcatsandy (May 26, 2014)

May I get the weeding day set? 350 TBT right? I'm new to this type of stuff


----------



## ethre (May 26, 2014)

ooh! I'll give you 100 TBTs if you're online! D


----------

